# wooden dummy



## sinthetik_mistik (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't know if someone has asked this before but what exactly are "wooden dummy forms"? I was thinking about joining a martial arts school that taught a variety of martial arts one of which was Jeet Kune Do. Sifu Mike, the head instructor of the school, said that there are wooden dummy forms in JKD but failed to explain what that is. Obviously, it involves a wooden dummy, but that is the extent of my knowledge of it. Is it striking a wooden dummy? doing punching and kicking combinations on a wooden dummy? I'm probably not gonna take JKD any time soon but I am still curious as to what a "wooden dummy form" is.


----------



## VT_Vectis (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi,
I practice Wing Chun, the base MA that Bruce Lee studied, where the Muk Yan Jong in JKD comes from. There is usually only one Dummy form in W.C which is used to practice positioning, offensive/ defensive (simultaneous) techniques. To my knowledge, most JKD practitioners don't even use the actual form as they prefer a more freestyle approach to its use. If you would like more info head to the WC forum where it's in abundance.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Danny T (Jul 2, 2015)

The Wooden Dummy Form is a group or sets of specific movements, positions, and structures on the Mook Yan Jong. This form is designed to fine tune the practitioner as well as re-enforce the coordination of footwork, arm movements, and body structure.


----------



## crazydiamond (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## crazydiamond (Jul 2, 2015)

I have not found a huge use of the wooden dummy in JKDC studies, but it is used from time to time. Also there is traditional JKD and then there is Inosanto JKDC (JKD+Kali+++)


----------



## sinthetik_mistik (Jul 2, 2015)

Danny T said:


> The Wooden Dummy Form is a group or sets of specific movements, positions, and structures on the Mook Yan Jong. This form is designed to fine tune the practitioner as well as re-enforce the coordination of footwork, arm movements, and body structure.



cool, thanks for the info


----------



## sinthetik_mistik (Jul 2, 2015)

crazydiamond said:


> I have not found a huge use of the wooden dummy in JKDC studies, but it is used from time to time. Also there is traditional JKD and then there is Inosanto JKDC (JKD+Kali+++)



cool, thanks for the video. the school that I was looking at that teaches JKD actually teaches Bali as well, along with Wing Chun, BJJ, and Muay Thai, so it may be that


----------



## sinthetik_mistik (Jul 2, 2015)

VT_Vectis said:


> Hi,
> I practice Wing Chun, the base MA that Bruce Lee studied, where the Muk Yan Jong in JKD comes from. There is usually only one Dummy form in W.C which is used to practice positioning, offensive/ defensive (simultaneous) techniques. To my knowledge, most JKD practitioners don't even use the actual form as they prefer a more freestyle approach to its use. If you would like more info head to the WC forum where it's in abundance.
> 
> Hope this helps.



it does help thanks! the school i was checking out teaches both Wing Chun and JKD... and a guy i knew prior to me checking out the place told me that JKD does not have a belt system or forms. So I wrote Sifu Mike, (the head of the school) and he said there is a belt system unique to his school, and in Jeet Kune Do there is a wooden dummy system that Bruce Lee invented. I looked up "wooden dummy forms Jeet Kune Do" on google and didn't really find any information. from what i've seen on this website seems to be the case that the wooden dummy form is more of a Wing Chun thing than a JKD thing as you have also said. So I'm a little confused, as Sifu Mike said that the wooden dummy form was created by Bruce Lee, but as we all know Wing Chun was not created by Bruce Lee, JKD was. i'm kind of going around in circles now but yeah


----------



## crazydiamond (Jul 3, 2015)

sinthetik_mistik said:


> cool, thanks for the video. the school that I was looking at that teaches JKD actually teaches kali as well, along with Wing Chun, BJJ, and Muay Thai, so it may be that




Yes, my school teaches all these separate martial arts classes as well, but whats nice (in my biased view) is that the main JKDC class we get parts of all these specialty martial arts wrapped into one class. That is one day we may be studying boxing, then Thai kicks, then one day BJJ (or shoot) grappling, then one day Wing Chun, then another kali weapons.  It has been argued that Bruce Lee was the father of modern mixed martial arts and certainly his student Dan Inosanto continued this concept of bringing the best from other martial arts into this system without a system.


----------



## sinthetik_mistik (Jul 3, 2015)

crazydiamond said:


> Yes, my school teaches all these separate martial arts classes as well, but whats nice (in my biased view) is that the main JKDC class we get parts of all these specialty martial arts wrapped into one class. That is one day we may be studying boxing, then Thai kicks, then one day BJJ (or shoot) grappling, then one day Wing Chun, then another kali weapons.  It has been argued that Bruce Lee was the father of modern mixed martial arts and certainly his student Dan Inosanto continued this concept of bringing the best from other martial arts into this system without a system.



wow, sounds like an awesome school!  i might take up MMA myself, there was one MMA school i was looking at joining, but all the teachers were scary looking lol.  plus its a long drive from where i live.  people say that Bruce Lee is the father of MMA, but did he ever do any kind of grappling? and how many martial arts was he skilled in? i thought he mainly did Kung Fu, but i may be wrong. sometimes i wonder how Bruce Lee would do in a UFC match. I heard he knocked out the heavy weight Boxing champion in the first round, not sure if that's true or not. Chuck Norris has a bunch of black belts, several of which are very high degree, he has multiple black belts in both striking and grappling, so i bet if he was younger, he'l be a fierce MMA fighter.


----------



## crazydiamond (Jul 4, 2015)

[QUOTE="sinthetik_mistik, post: 1715035, member: 33797"people say that Bruce Lee is the father of MMA, but did he ever do any kind of grappling? and how many martial arts was he skilled in? i thought he mainly did Kung Fu, but i may be wrong. sometimes i wonder how Bruce Lee would do in a UFC match. I heard he knocked out the heavy weight Boxing champion in the first round, not sure if that's true or not. Chuck Norris has a bunch of black belts, several of which are very high degree, he has multiple black belts in both striking and grappling, so i bet if he was younger, he'l be a fierce MMA fighter.[/QUOTE]

Bruce Lee studied Judo for grappling. He originally studied wing chun Kung Fu in China, but after coming to America studied western boxing, Thai, fencing and many other martial other arts, modifying his art first into Jun Fan Gung Fu (his name) then later JKD. JKD was a system without a system and basically its goal was to take the best, most practical elements of other arts and make it work for him (or you).  At the time Dan Insoanto was one of his main students. After Bruce's death Dan Insoanto branched off to teach JKD "Concepts" incorporating FMA (kali), kung fu, silat, shoot and BJJ, and other things into his teaching - what ever worked. Dan Inosanto holds blackbelts in several different martial arts. Dan still teaches JKD, as does his daughter Diana, and his son in law Ron Balicki who has his own "MARS" system of MMA.  Chuck Norris was a friend of Bruce's and indeed holds several belts and embraced the mixed arts.


----------



## sinthetik_mistik (Jul 4, 2015)

crazydiamond said:


> [QUOTE="sinthetik_mistik, post: 1715035, member: 33797"people say that Bruce Lee is the father of MMA, but did he ever do any kind of grappling? and how many martial arts was he skilled in? i thought he mainly did Kung Fu, but i may be wrong. sometimes i wonder how Bruce Lee would do in a UFC match. I heard he knocked out the heavy weight Boxing champion in the first round, not sure if that's true or not. Chuck Norris has a bunch of black belts, several of which are very high degree, he has multiple black belts in both striking and grappling, so i bet if he was younger, he'l be a fierce MMA fighter.



Bruce Lee studied Judo for grappling. He originally studied wing chun Kung Fu in China, but after coming to America studied western boxing, Thai, fencing and many other martial other arts, modifying his art first into Jun Fan Gung Fu (his name) then later JKD. JKD was a system without a system and basically its goal was to take the best, most practical elements of other arts and make it work for him (or you).  At the time Dan Insoanto was one of his main students. After Bruce's death Dan Insoanto branched off to teach JKD "Concepts" incorporating FMA (kali), kung fu, silat, shoot and BJJ, and other things into his teaching - what ever worked. Dan Inosanto holds blackbelts in several different martial arts. Dan still teaches JKD, as does his daughter Diana, and his son in law Ron Balicki who has his own "MARS" system of MMA.  Chuck Norris was a friend of Bruce's and indeed holds several belts and embraced the mixed arts.[/QUOTE]

interesting... i had no idea that Bruce studied Judo, or any of the other martial arts you mentioned.  I know he got some of his kicks from Taekwondo, can't remember which ones.  Like all Hollywood martial artists, Bruce Lee has been put down and stated to not be a "real" martial artist. I never believed this to be true. I actually didn't know about Inosanto until recently... and am still no expert about him. i stated in my earlier post that I wondered how Bruce Lee would do in a UFC match, now I feel confident that he would do damn well!


----------

